# Neve na Madeira, 13 e 14 de Março de 2011



## jonhfx (13 Mar 2011 às 17:22)

Paul da Serra já tem uma boa acumulação:


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 08:26)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*



Knyght disse:


> Maior nevão de sempre na ilha



Não sei se é o maior de sempre, mas desde que acompanho as webcams da Madeira, é a primeira vez que vejo neve a partir delas.

Encomeada:







Funchal:





Se tiverem oportunidade, subam à serra. Deve estar magnifico. 

--------------------------


Outra do Funchal, agora com sol:


----------



## Lipegno (14 Mar 2011 às 11:18)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Bom dia

Antes de mais e como este é o meu primeiro post, eu sou o Filipe, sou da Madeira (Serra de Agua). Já visito o forum a algum tempo para obter informações sobre o tempo (ja agora obrigado), mas só agora me registei. Bem as apresentações tão feitas 

Hoje tirei esta foto antes de sair para o trabalho, acho que nunca vi neve tão baixo na Serra de Agua


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 12:49)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

As fotos do DN-Madeira estão espectaculares, a Madeira até parece suiza...

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/254526-madeira-coberta-de-neve


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2011 às 13:09)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*



Lipegno disse:


> E pode partilhar essa foto  ?



Aqui esta, a qualidade nao é a melhor visto que ia a conduzir, convém aumentar um pouco o zom


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 13:11)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*



alex vieria disse:


> As fotos do DN-Madeira estão espectaculares, a Madeira até parece suiza...
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/254526-madeira-coberta-de-neve



Brutal mesmo!
Aqui ficam algumas:




> A Madeira amanheceu com as serras cobertas de neve, num cenário nada habitual e que ultrapassou imagens do passado recente. Nunca terá nevado tanto como agora, o que tem permitido imagens impressionantes, em todo idênticas a um destino turístico de neve. "Parece a Suíça". Esta é uma frase muito ouvida nas últimas horas na Madeira.



Ainda algumas imagens de ontem:



> Nevão bloqueia estrada entre o Poiso e o Pico do Areeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2011 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Esta foi tirada aqui perto do parque empresarial da Ribeira Brava (Zona da boa Morte)


----------



## Rog (14 Mar 2011 às 15:01)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Boa tarde,
A temperatura mínima que registei esta noite foi de 4ºC
Por agora sigo com 9,7ºC e algum sol
Durante toda a manhã os aguaceiros foram acompanhados de granizo. 

Algumas fotos:


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2011 às 15:57)

Fotos impressionentes da neve na Madeirra, que grande nevão...


----------



## Z13 (14 Mar 2011 às 17:03)

Que belas imagens da Pérola do Atlântico...!

Parabéns aos que as puderam contemplar...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 17:25)

Facilmente interiorizamos que a ilha da Madeira não reúne condições para este tipo de cenários e quando tal se proporciona a beleza dos seus relevos, muitas vezes com forte declive, são exemplificados por estas imagens.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

Nunca pensei tal manto banco na Madeira.


----------



## Snark (14 Mar 2011 às 19:14)

DIOS! Madeira es preciosa!!!! 

Es normal que nieve en Madeira?

Han tenido una "entrada fría" con iso a 850 de 0º. Precioso, fotos muy bonitas.


----------



## stormy (14 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

Snark disse:


> DIOS! Madeira es preciosa!!!!
> 
> Es normal que nieve en Madeira?
> 
> Han tenido una "entrada fría" con iso a 850 de 0º. Precioso, fotos muy bonitas.



É normal a cotas acima dos 1400-1500m...mas desta vez nevou a 800-1000m..


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2011 às 21:11)

Afinal ainda nevou como deve de ser, nas montanhas da Madeira!
Que fotos espectaculares!


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

> O DIÁRIO conseguiu hoje chegar ao Pico do Areeiro. O percurso não foi fácil e só foi mesmo possível com a ajuda de Branco Freitas, presidente da Associação da Madeira de Todo o Terreno Turístico.
> 
> O espectáculo nas serras da Madeira é fantástico. Há muito que não havia memória de um nevão assim. Já no Montade do Pereiro a neve caía com intensidade. Daí para cima, a Madeira parece um país nórdico.
> 
> ...




Mais em: 
Neve a sério nas serras da Madeira
Forte nevão 'tinge' de branco serras da Madeira


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 21:47)

Mais fotografias.
Fotos de *Teresa Gonçalves*.









































Mais em: Serras da Madeira com "novo" visual


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Mar 2011 às 01:12)

As fotos estão espectacular!!! 
O elemento branco a deixar a Madeira ainda mais Linda!!!


----------



## jonhfx (15 Mar 2011 às 10:14)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Bom dia.
Eu ontem a referir que tinha atingido o mínimo histórico...mas nada, foi hoje, novo mínimo *5 ºC  * 

As serras sobranceiras à Calheta estão BRANCAS...Lindo!! ( mais tarde ver se arranjo umas fotos)
Entretanto fica esta   :


----------



## Norther (15 Mar 2011 às 10:19)

Knyght disse:


> Um espectáculo lindo mas que poderá em perigo a ilha no próximo inverno.
> A realidade é que a vegetação era pouca e agora nenhuma nos picos. Próximo inverno voltará a ser complicado e as sementeiras que ocorreram antes do nevão foram por agora a baixo...
> Esperemos quando chover no próximo inverno não seja muito...



Fotos brutais, magnificas paisagens


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2011 às 10:44)

AnDré disse:


> Mais fotografias.
> Fotos de *Teresa Gonçalves*.



Imagens espectaculares.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Mar 2011 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Boa tarde...
Mais algumas fotos da neve na Calheta/Paul da Serra ( origem facebook )


----------

